# Any film togs here?



## terryf (May 4, 2013)

Any of you guys still into shooting film?

I recently dusted off my Minolta X500 and shot a few rolls. I have a 1949 Kodak Reflex TLR and of course some film but had to convert the 120 to fit the 620.

I have also just recently aquired a Zeiss Ikon Nettar that shoots 120 so no need to convert the film.

Hopefully I'll finish getting the darkroom sorted tomorrow and have the enlarger installed. Sink and drainage later on next week.

Once all of this is done, some high contrast retro pen shots in B&W on 8x10's will be the first order of business :biggrin:


----------



## Gary Beasley (May 4, 2013)

Have you checked out apug.org? Thats the place for film enthusiasts.


----------



## terryf (May 4, 2013)

Gary Beasley said:


> Have you checked out apug.org? Thats the place for film enthusiasts.



Yip, have done, thanks Gary


----------



## Haynie (May 4, 2013)

I shoot 35mm up to 8x10.  My wife put her foot down at camera 13 and banned me from Ebay. Don't like digital but I use it on occasion.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 4, 2013)

I have a Nikon 6006 that has not seen daylight for so long and I doubt it will ever see any again. Digital is just too convenient. Should actually sell it and let someone that will use it have it.


----------



## terryf (May 4, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> I have a Nikon 6006 that has not seen daylight for so long and I doubt it will ever see any again. Digital is just too convenient. Should actually sell it and let someone that will use it have it.



How many pen kits do you want for it :biggrin::biggrin:


----------

